# What Kubota compact tractor is equal to or step up from Ford 1720?



## GreenBarn2 (Apr 21, 2021)

I've owned a Ford 1720 for 28 years. It's been a great tractor, but getting long in the tooth. And when you can find parts for it, the prices are astronomical. And I'd like something I can put a front mount snowblower on (been pushing snow with a snowblade mounted to my loader arms. After this winter's unrelenting snows, kicked off by a surprise 40" December snowfall, I'm ready to up my snow removal game... and sit in a nice heated cab while doing so.

So I'm window shopping new tractors. What I'm finding is that one needs to buy a considerably larger machine to get something that's as solidly built as a 1720 or of similar loader and 3 point lift capacity, and similar weight (important I think for loader work and for authority plowing snow).

I'm a bit turned off by CNH parts support, that many Ford / NH compact tractors and implements are not made by New Holland, or so I'm told (the 1720 was made by Shibaura, who exited the tractor business about 20 years ago).

So I'm looking at Kubota, which is now the leading brand in upstate NY. I'm liking that their equipment and fact that their tractors and implements are made by Kubota themselves (Kubota bought Great Plains Manufacturing, parent of Land Pride about 5 years ago).

Question is what model Kubota is the equal to or step up from a 1720, in your opinion?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey GreenBarn2, I think the closest equivilent tractor, new would be the LX series. I think it's the smallest tractor that has an optional cab. Used, I think the B3030 with a cab would be in the ball park. Just be sure you investigate the implement selection before you buy to make sure you can get a front mount blower for anything you buy.


----------

